# E-mail from Walmart



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is the e-mail I received today from Walmart in response to the one U sent them about a month or so ago.....


Thank you for your recent inquiry regarding the fabric department in your local store. As with any merchandise decision that we make, we have based our decision to reduce the stitching and fabric departments on customer demand, which does not appear to be as high today for a full stitching and fabric offering in some markets as it may have been at Walmart in the past.

In keeping with our emphasis on being a store of the community, Walmart is converting the fabrics and crafts department in some stores to a newly expanded assortment of merchandise that focuses on life's celebrations. We are thrilled to offer our customers this exciting new crafts and celebrations center that makes available craft and party planning needs along with information on current trends and new ideas in the area of life's celebrations, such as holidays, weddings and birthdays.

In those stores where the new crafts and celebrations center is placed, merchandise commonly referred to as 'notions' will be included in the product offerings - such as sewing machines, yarn, needles, thread, etc. As a part of this conversion, most of our new and remodeled stores that opened earlier this year, as well as a small number of existing stores, will feature the new crafts and celebrations center in place of bolt fabrics. Walmart will continue to carry cut fabric in most of our stores. Due to the continued evaluation of our stores, we are unable to share a list of existing stores scheduled to receive the new crafts and celebrations center at this time.

Sincerely,
Walmart Customer Care






----Your Original Comments Were----

I went to Walmart in New Bern North Carolina ealry this morning..........to my Disappointment I saw that most of the fabric was MISSING from the fabric department..so I ask does this mean no more fabric? the lady said yes.......WHY..may I ask WHY......then I was told that ALL the Walmart stores are going to stop selling fabric...What are we suppose to do...that is the only place in NB to buy fabric.....Piece Goods was there before Walmart came and put them put of business...it is gone and now NO fabric @ Walmart.... WHY WHY WHY.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well - that's still the pits


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I was told by the lady that works at the fabric dept. at our store last week they were going to get to keep theirs. Also a friend of mine that works at another Wal Mart in a town about 20 miles away said they are keeping theirs also. I think they are rethinking their decision to stop all fabric sales at all stores.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think so too, Ruby. There are several WalMarts in Nebraska that have lost their fabric dept. (or dramatically scaled back). But there are several that have kept them, too...


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

so that email from wal-mart was a lie. 

here is the truth... Life's Celebration department....

oh it started out with lots of stuff.... pinatas, party items, and then I noticed... the cake decorating diminished... the party items are few..... focusing on current kids icons -paper plates, napkins, paper cups. They are lying!

I wander through wal-mart now and there is so little merchandise... a great example is toothbrushes! used to be a huge area for them and now there is a small section, tooth paste is one row! no longer is there stacks.

Look at their "Great Value" brand taking over and honesty when there is name brand food stuff the GV brand is only a few cents less.

the fabric department is now precut fabric..*shrug* I needed 3 yards not 4 yards!

wal mart is out for their stock holders... not for the people that actually use their store.

I was asked 'did you find everything ok?'

"no! I did not! you no longer carry those products I use and why is that?"

'we were told that with the economy being what it is, we are no longer stocking items that aren't selling'

"toothbrushes?"

'I don't shop here he tells me'

I am starting to shop in other stores.. toothbrushes and toothpaste as well as other items... the pharmacy carries everything I use.

Food items are actually better in a grocery store.

No, WM doesn't care about its shoppers.... only the bottom line...the stock holders.

I am sorry for those of you that have no other store to shop in.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well NONE of the ones near me are carrying ANY type of fabric....not charm squares or jelly rolls or anything.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I had heard that the contract they had for there fabric ended and when they wanted to renew it the son of the old owner ( somewhere overseas) was going to charge them alot more for there fabric. Wal Mart said they wouldn't buy it at that price and the son said then you don't want our fabric. That is why wal mart is closing the fabric dept. Now I do not know if this is true but it is what I have heard around my town.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

*No, WM doesn't care about its shoppers.... only the bottom line...the stock holders.*

Well, OF COURSE.

ANY business that has stockholders is going to look out for them first because if they do not they will soon no longer be a business. This is fundamentally the way business in a free enterprise system works and always has.

No, I'm not talking about our recent through-the-looking-glass adventures with the government's involvement in bailing out certain 'too big to fail' companies. They're an expedition in to how to destroy free enterprise.

But for not-so-favored corporations you take care of your stockholders first or you go out of business.

If you want Wal-Mart to keep selling fabric you have to do something that affects their attractiveness to the folks who buy their stocks. Notably stop doing business with Wal Mart and, _very importantly_, communicating with Wally World WHY you are no doing business with them anymore.

When the dropoff in business begins to affect their bottomline the stockholders will become concerned and that in turn will cause Wal Mart to change what they are doiing.

Wal Mart is in the business of selling stuff and they'll sell anything they think they can make a profit on. It's the profit part that is your problem here. Not much left in sewing supplies and fabric for the amount of space it takes up in a store.

.....Alan.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

So here is the bottom line. Walmart would have a full line fabric department if enough people shopped it. And that's the bottom line for any fabric store in your area. If you want one to stay you have to buy their products. That's just the fact of it.

We have a local Shop Hop each year in our area. 55 shops this year. Since the papers on the hop have been printed 4 shops have closed and 2 have opened. It's only March 3rd. The Shop Hop starts at the end of June. 
We all hope our local shops will stay in business but, they won't if you don't shop them. 
I will say in all honesty I don't buy Walmart fabric. It's just junk. OK if you want to make something that you know will be out of style or wear out with a few washings and dragging around by a kid then make it out of poor quality fabric. 
If you want it to last or to be a handed down quilt then buy good fabric. 
If you are looking for notions however then walmart or joanns fabs are just fine. 
JMOpinion.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> So here is the bottom line. Walmart would have a full line fabric department if enough people shopped it. And that's the bottom line for any fabric store in your area. If you want one to stay you have to buy their products. That's just the fact of it.
> 
> We have a local Shop Hop each year in our area. 55 shops this year. Since the papers on the hop have been printed 4 shops have closed and 2 have opened. It's only March 3rd. The Shop Hop starts at the end of June.
> We all hope our local shops will stay in business but, they won't if you don't shop them.
> ...


Some people don't have the funds for the $8 - $10.50 a yard and higher "good" fabric to make things out of. That $2 a yard, and $3.96 a yard last long enough for growing children's clothing. Even quilts will last a long time made out of them and not cost a fortune. 

Quilts started out as a practical consideration of life, that was made a pretty as possible as time allowed - now it's many times an art form. 

But, as the economy gets worse, the funds available for high end 'quilt store' or even Hancock/JoAnn fabrics become smaller.

Not having the Walmart fabric will impact a lot of sewers, especially the begineers.

Just my opinion.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

And you are right. Many people can't afford good quality fabric. But again if you want a place to buy fabric that you can see and touch, well people have to support their fabric stores. Otherwise it's buy online.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

This is just sad!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Not having the Walmart fabric will impact a lot of sewers, especially the begineers.


I agree. I've given my opinion many times on cheap fabric vs. quality fabric. 
But beginners really don't need the quality stuff just yet!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Walmart in the big city I go to still has the fabric dept. I think they made it smaller when they went super store (food). I saw Monday a holiday display for St Pats day. Pans and did have green and white sprinkles. At the end in the main isle. I do buy stuff/things in the fabric dept. I see they have cones of thread cheaper than I was getting at the sewing machine store. I did not stop long enough to look for needles as planned to get else where. If they would close I do not know where I would go for material. I do not buy that much there but other places closed. There is a Joann's and another fabric store out to heck in gone. A quilt store opened. I did notice it seemed to me no quilt batts. Shelves empty. I wanted to see the prices. I can not afford fabric from the the quilt store. I paid $4.44 a yd at Walmart. 8 yds was near $36 plus 8 % tax. Adds up.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

First we lost our Joann's then Hancock's so we're left with Walmart (for now anyway) and Hobby Lobby. There are a couple smaller quilt shops around but none close to where I live or regularly travel. I have always purchased quality fabric when it went on sale but now that option is down to Hobby Lobby. They still have a nice selection but seldom mark prices more than 1/3 off. You can't use their 40% off coupon because they have the 1/3 off at the same time and the coupon is only good for non-sale items. I do buy at Walmart because it is cheap. If you know what you're doing you can find some good buys there. I guided one lady looking at poly/cotton fabrics for a quilt to 100% cottons. Bless her heart she wanted to make her first quilt and didn't have a clue.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

The walmart nearest me still has the fabric dept. but I have a question about the fabric. Walmart carries the same brand as hobby lobby and others so is there a difference in the quality of the fabrics? They are all made in china now. I always bought the less expensive to make my kids everyday clothes and the more expensive for dress clothes. I will now be on a quest to see how much difference there is in the different stores fabrics.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Colorado said:


> I can not afford fabric from the the quilt store. I paid $4.44 a yd at Walmart. 8 yds was near $36 plus 8 % tax. Adds up.


Just as an FYI, a lot of quilt shops will carry the cheap fabrics, too, (Springs comes to mind) just because the licensed fabrics are in demand. 
However, something that is $4.44 at WalMart would be more like $5.99 at a quilt shop just because they (we) don't have the leverage to control what their supplier's charge like WalMart does.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Fae said:


> The walmart nearest me still has the fabric dept. but I have a question about the fabric. Walmart carries the same brand as hobby lobby and others so is there a difference in the quality of the fabrics? They are all made in china now. I always bought the less expensive to make my kids everyday clothes and the more expensive for dress clothes. I will now be on a quest to see how much difference there is in the different stores fabrics.


WalMart doesn't even _carry_ the quilt shop brand fabrics. 
Maywood Studios, Moda, RJR (Thimbleberries), Timeless Treasures, Red Rooster, etc. To name a few. Neither do Hobby Lobby/JoAnns/Michaels. 

And there is a difference. The easiest way to see it is to get an exact yard of a $9-10 fabric, and a $3-5 fabric. The former will usually weigh a good ounce or two _more_ per yard. 
Higher thread count.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Not only fabric, but now it is a very long drive for embroidery floss, crochet thread and hooks, needles, buttons, etc.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

vicki in NW OH said:


> Not only fabric, but now it is a very long drive for embroidery floss, crochet thread and hooks, needles, buttons, etc.


here too. and speaking of buttons. I made my DH a couple button down shirt and the only buttons I could find in town were 25 cents apiece!!!!! and I had to pick thru a bucket to find ones to match. I said forget it, went to the thrift store that was having a 3.00 a bag sale and stuffed all the long sleeved mens dress shirts with nice buttons I could find into it (I think it was 11 shirts) came home and cut the buttons off. I got about a half a pill bottle full.
I did find a little store in town that has embroidery floss! Needles I order online. 
Our WM carries sewing machines but nothing else, however they do still have an aisle of yarn and some hooks.
We have 3 LQS that are getting much more business since WM closed their fabric dept. GOOD but if I need anything other than cotton, I have to drive 65 miles one way or order online.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info ErinP. I will do that tomorrow while in Mobile. What about Hancock Fabrics. Do they carry the good stuff?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Hancocks, JoAnns and Hobby Lobby all tend to carry a mid-range. Not so cheap as WalMart, not so nice as a quilt shop...

I always tell people it's like sheets; WalMart fabrics are your 150 thread count sheets, JoAnns/et. al. are your 250 count, and quilt shops are 400 count. 
And just like sheets, sometimes you just don't _need_ the good stuff... 

But I think it's important that people understand that quilt shop prices are higher, not just because they don't have the buying leverage of WalMart (or Hancocks), but also because they're carrying a higher quality of product.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I used to buy all my fabric from Walmart, but when the raised prices from $3.96 to $4.44 I switched to Hobby Lobby where I could get it cheaper ($4.19) and a nicer selection. I still shop Walmart for a few fabrics, and most all my thread. They tell me they have no intention of discontinuing their fabric department. This week there was a bunch they put on clearance to clear out some space for a bunch of new prints coming in next week. We're in a rural town an no other Walmart for 30 minutes out, which may have something to do with it?



About Hobby Lobby:


Ann-NWIowa said:


> They still have a nice selection but seldom mark prices more than 1/3 off. You can't use their 40% off coupon because they have the 1/3 off at the same time and the coupon is only good for non-sale items.


Try asking them when they cut your fabric to charge you the regular price so you can use the coupon instead of getting the sale price. We have 3 Hobby Lobbys in near by citys and they all let me do this all the time. Which is really handy for me when I'm buying by the bolt


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> We're in a rural town an no other Walmart for 30 minutes out, which may have something to do with it?


I don't think so. 
The McCook WalMart just lost their fabric dep't. The nearest WalMarts now are North Platte, 70 miles to the north (which _does_ still have theirs) and Colby, KS, 80 miles to the south which _doesn't_ have theirs. (though Colby has a _really_ nice quilt shop!) :shrug:

And given the large Hutterite and Menonite populations in that area, I'm absolutely amazed that WalMart would have taken out the fabric dep't at McC. All of those people who make their own clothes, now have to drive to NP for a fabric store.


----------

